# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (4)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is the Xmas special of the blog (and like all other Xmas specials: theres buggerall special about it except its happening around xmas)

Anyway: Houdini and I are both fine and my immediate family are still none the wiser. I'm contemplating upping his food size from pinkie to fuzzy in the near future, and getting him a bigger RUB (i already own the RUB, but it is being harboured by DiegoTheDestroyer for now cos i have nowhere to put it).

Some annoying developments however - the usual pet shop i go to was mysteriously out of all mice of every kind when i went there on the 23rd (pricks) so i had to go round to Thomas Hay's (about an extra f**king mile away) and get 2 from there. Then, on Boxing Day, Houdini decided he didnt actually want to be handled, so bit me. His bites dont hurt, but that doesnt exactly deter him & he doesnt give up easily, idiot. Havent been handling him as much as usual recently: one of the absolutely unbreakable ground rules that i have set is never to handle him if i've been drinking, which happens a lot more around Xmas. This is because: being young and nervous he moves quite erratically when upset, and has fell on the floor a few times and made a beeline for the crap-pile under my bed. I reckon if i dropped him and he got under my bed properly I would never find him again and the following week would probably see my mum finding him (not my dog, she's an idiot and has trouble finding the dinner-bowl some nights...) followed by my swift eviction from the house. Bad Times. 

Also, got a lock on my room door, which should make handling him a little less nerve wracking (the lock wont arouse snake-suspicion, there was an incident recently involving a bit of confusion between the phrases "come in" and "for f**k sake DONT come in!" Blessing in disguise i suppose...). 

Oh, and my GF's parents got me a snake book for Xmas  Good Times. Had to hide THAT from my mum tho. I now have 3 snake books, dunno how i'll explain that if the question is ever raised "Stavros, why do u have 3 snake books, a lock on your door, and a cupboard with a chain on it that emits quite a lot of heat for an empty cupboard?". I'm sure i'll come up with something.

Speaking of the cupboard: thinking of going out and buying a significant amount of porn and piling it up in the cupboard so that if either of the parents decide to demand a look into the cupboard i can open it > they see porn > it gets awkward and they walk away, never asking to see in the cupboard again. Thats an ALMOST foolproof plan. The only problem is: I do not have the balls to go into a shop and buy a stack of porn. Dont have a lot of money either... Bugger. 

It also occurs to me that i havent ever really mentioned my Dad's feelings about snakes. TBH i think that if he found out he would be OK about it, when I was asking to get one he was all for it, as was he all for adopting some of DiegoTheDestroyer's snakes for when he goes back to the army. However, he has a reputation for telling my mum absolutely EVERYTHING! So i'm not going to go volunteering snake-info.

So, to conclude: "Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out" is going well. It IS possible to do, just a little awkward.


----------



## threppin (Dec 30, 2008)

Ha ha! A very funny beginning to the operation! And I would love to know in further posts, Stav, how you managed to: a) install the whole viv and Houdini without them knowing, and b) how you can't bring yourself to buy porn and yet defy the shit out of your parent's rules. Good post, keep it up. Certainly kept me entertained.


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

lol im kailogan oh, why dont you just come clean sod the prom, , as u just might fine ur mum get over it, but not the part u lie to her,at the end of the day she knoe u have care for ur snake , wot if they do knoe u have its , but they are just wating for u to tell them??


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dont really want to take the risk, I love Houdini now (in a non-weird man to snake way) and I would just end up hating my mum if she made me get rid of him. I also love my room, and I would just end up hating my mum if she threw me out of it... not a fan of the street, tis cold.


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

i see ur point,life can be so hards at times , so how do u get way with feeding them, or do u buy the food when u need it, as i wqas telling my parter kailogan, as he said u might buy the food for urs sanke when u need its


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats exactly wot i do, theres a pet shop just round the corner from my work & its easy to just walk round when Houdini needs feeding, means i dont have to hide mice in the freezer, that would be harder to do...


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

cool , and good luck,


----------



## animartco (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree with you Stayros. Whatever you do don't tell your mum! You could bring in a friend with a snake just to see how she reacts. It's possible you are worrying about nothing. But certainly never let her suspect that there is one in the house, until you are positive she likes them. Fear of snakes can break the ties of friendship or even family.


----------

